# What would you recomend?



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

Im very new to the furry scene and have never actually read a furry comic. Whats online that is free to read and is badass, like samuri champloo/desert punk badass. Im not gay so I dont want to read a story about 2 gay furries plz, post what you guys think


----------



## Lhune (Nov 4, 2012)

Blacksad, hands down.


----------



## xstonerwolfx (Nov 4, 2012)

Just read lackadaisy and that was pretty badass. Is it still being updated? It ended suddenly in volume 2.
Ill look into that blacksad as well


----------



## cpam (Nov 11, 2012)

I recommend checking out the threads in the forum a little more thoroughly, and you'll find several making recommendations for their favorite furry webcomics and comic books.  (Best Furry Comics and I Want Clean Comics are listed on either side of this thread in the list.)  There's even a permanent thread at the very top of the list that lists as many webcomics as possible.

Beyond that, you can always check the Belfry website (http://belfrycomics.net/) for a complete list of webcomics; if you just want furry webcomics, click on the FURRY toggle.


----------

